

Show HN: I built this website in 10 hours - lukezli
http://localfoodtrivia.appgrounds.com/

======
networked
Add "Show HN" to the title. Looks like this _is_ a "Show HN", so you might as
well make your submission stand out on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest).

Edit: I like the idea. A couple suggestions for improvements:

— Add a document title. Display the city and the restaurant in the title.

— Show some sort of a notification when a city isn't found (otherwise people
might think your application is broken when Yelp doesn't support their city).

------
Sir_Cmpwn

      #mainblock { text-shadow: 1px 1px 3px #000; }
    

Before and after:
[https://mediacru.sh/1a4491899f11](https://mediacru.sh/1a4491899f11)

------
doctorwho
The page is basically unreadable because of the white text on the light image,
but I actually stopped cold when I saw an "i.e." where an "e.g." should have
been. If you can't get that right then I have to assume you don't care about
details (code, design, output...) or you just don't know any better.

------
theseoafs
> Show HN: I built this website in 10 hours

... and it shows. What an overwhelmingly sloppy, poorly executed site. I took
the first few questions of a quiz about Chicago; rather than having me
"explore" the city's culinary offerings, it just blasted me with a bunch of
questions I couldn't possibly answer about a restaurant I've never heard of
before. A number of the questions were unanswerable (all of the questions had
duplicate answers), and all of its knowledge about local restaurants is
obviously pulled sloppily from Yelp's API (it offered such scintillating
questions as "which Yelp review corresponds to this restaurant you've never
heard of?" and "which picture, pulled from Yelp, is of a dish served at this
restaurant you've never heard of?").

The idea is neat but this website is awful.

~~~
albiabia
The above comment is really harsh, discouraging, and rude. But I agree with
most of it.

I don't think you should brag about how little time you spent on anything. Nor
should it be used as an excuse for a half-baked product.

There is a nugget of a good idea in there somewhere. I think it might be worth
another 10 hours to really find the goodness here and then spend the time to
build something people will actually love.

------
enthdegree
sweet site dude but pleaz o pleaz change the background, i can't see the white
text on the light gray back ground.

------
michaelbuddy
the design is meh,but I can definitely forgive that. how did you get the data
in that amoount of time?

